# 120L Tank - New at African Cichlid



## HFSB (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi!

I have an aquarium with 120cm (lenght) x 40cm (height) x 30cm (width) that is around 120L (31g).

I have always loved the African Cichlids colours, especially the Cichlids from the Malawi. I would love to have an aquarium with species from that lake. However I'm not very experienced at all in African Cichlids, that's why I'm here  I've maintained many other Cichlids, but never from Africa.

So, for my particular tank, what species do you recommend me to maintain? Maybe the tank would be more appropriated for Tanganyika, however I find the Malawi species more attractive 

Thanks in advance!

Regards.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!!

Interesting size tank, it is very similar to the 33 gallon long tanks here in the U.S. Your aquarium is about 47"L x 15"W x 11"H so it does have a nice footprint though the height is short. I think this would make a wonderful Tanganyika cichlid tank, especially any of the smaller shell dwelling cichlids.

However, you are interested in Malawi cichlids and the smaller Pseudotropheus saulosi might be the only one for your tank dimensions. I'll let others make better suggestions.


----------



## HFSB (Aug 19, 2014)

Deeda said:


> Hi and Welcome to C-F!!!
> 
> Interesting size tank, it is very similar to the 33 gallon long tanks here in the U.S. Your aquarium is about 47"L x 15"W x 11"H so it does have a nice footprint though the height is short. I think this would make a wonderful Tanganyika cichlid tank, especially any of the smaller shell dwelling cichlids.
> 
> However, you are interested in Malawi cichlids and the smaller Pseudotropheus saulosi might be the only one for your tank dimensions. I'll let others make better suggestions.


Hi Deeda!

Thanks for your suggestion, I appreciate it very much. 

I also would like to hear from other users.


----------



## HFSB (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi!

Can anyone do some suggestions about the Malawi species that I can have in my tank?

Thanks!


----------



## Pinaki_Pal (Aug 22, 2014)

As per my personal experience I'll like to suggest labidochromis caeruleus (Common Name : Yellow Lab) , melanochromis cyaneorhabdos , psudotropheus socolofi (Common name : Pindani/ Powder blue cichlid)...... I have kept these fishes successfully in a 48 " X 18 " X 18" tank .....footprint of ur tank will b almost similar to this


----------



## HFSB (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for your advice Pinaki!

Anyone else would like to make a suggestion?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The problem with Pinaki-Pal's suggestions are that your tank is 7" shorter in height so I think this will factor into your choices.

I was really hoping someone else would chime in with suggestions for suitable Malawi cichlids.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

HFSB, check out THIS thread for potential similar tank size suggestions. Your tank is a bit wider by 3" and only 1" shorter. There has been some lively discussion on what species could work.


----------



## HFSB (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the reference Deeda!


----------



## HFSB (Aug 19, 2014)

I did some research about Malawi's species and I picked some of them that are less aggressive so the combination between species could work better. Here's my list:

Cynotilapia sp. "hara"
Cynotilapia sp. "lion"
Cynotilapia pulpican
Iodotropheus sprengerae
Labidochromis caeruleus
Labidochromis flavigulis
Labidochromis zebroides
Metriaclima sp. "kingsizei lupingu"
Metriaclima sp. "elongatus usisya"
Metriaclima sp. "membe deep"
Metriaclima greshakei
Metriaclima lanisticola
Pseudotropheus elegans
Pseudotropheus johanni

What species should I choose, and how many elements? Thanks!


----------



## boomer92 (Apr 17, 2013)

I would stick with 2 species of any of the following: l. cauruleus, I. spengerae, any of the cynotilapia. One of the cyno species that I would think twice about would be the hara. I wanted these because the females are a beautiful blue. Based on the info I received here, some members reported them to be slightly more aggressive than others. As I mentioned in my reply to your PM, I went with the yellow labs (male and females nice yellow) and cyno jalo reef: beautiful males, but not much color in females. Which ever two you choose, shoot for 1 male and 4 females. If you purchase them young, sex won't be determined yet, so you'll need to get about 8 of each and remove males as they mature. However, I did break this rule with my jalos: I bought them sexed yesterday: 2m/4f, so I'll see how it goes. I got 8 labs unsexed. Another possibility that I almost went with was a species tank of ps. saulosi: smaller size, yellow females, blue barred males. They seem like a fun fish to keep. You could do about 12-15 of those and remove males to reach final numbers of 3m/7-9f. Another possibility that a member here reports success with is ps. saulosi with I. sprengerae. I wouldn't combine saulosi with a cyno species since both males are barred. Good luck!


----------



## HFSB (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for your reply boomer92!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd stock like any 48" x 12" tank but I'd stick to 2 species instead of 3 and avoid the larger mbuna like acei or metriaclima and avoid the mbuna terror-fish like greshakei or johannii. I'd avoid maingano too.


----------



## HFSB (Aug 19, 2014)

So, in your opinion what are the less agressive mbunas?

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yellow labs, acei, Cynotilapia afra, saulosi, etc.


----------



## aimar fish (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi, HFSB 
the tank is an chinese user ,120cm(L) 35(W) 50（H）, cichlids from 5cm to 13cm in six month.All the cichilds is Aulonocara. Sincerely hope to help you,the Portuguese friend.


----------

